# Palmetto FT Any News?



## TH (Mar 6, 2004)

Any word on what is happening in SC?


----------



## aabraham (Dec 18, 2004)

Still have about 30 dogs to run the 1st tomarrow.


----------



## Ragin Storm Retrievers (Jan 9, 2006)

Open is a quad with 3 retired. 1st bird down is long left middle retired. 2nd bird is right middle short retired. 3rd bird is a long left retired, almost the distance of the long middle. Then all the way to the right hand side of the test for the flyer. Short retired is probably 150 yards. Left hand, left middle, and right hand flyer are all quite aways out there. 3 over 250 +. Good test though, judges are definitely getting answers. Also, there is an honor. Supposed to be a washout for tomorrow.


----------



## Bob Agnor (Nov 25, 2004)

Bobby Thanks for the info. Wishing I was there.

Bob


----------



## bjlokey (Jun 10, 2004)

Anybody have open call backs?


----------



## Ragin Storm Retrievers (Jan 9, 2006)

As of about an hour ago, there were still about 6 dogs to run the first series. They should be about done or just getting finished. With only the first getting done today I would expect some heavy cuts.


----------



## JBlack (Sep 17, 2003)

Heard that they had 30 called back in the Open and 9 in the Q.


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

bjlokey said:


> Anybody have open call backs?


Bump !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AKB Dugan (Jan 20, 2009)

Im in SC, where was this held?


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

AKB Dugan said:


> Im in SC, where was this held?


Held in Cheraw , SC

john


----------



## thunderdan (Oct 14, 2003)

It was a tough first series with 36 back for the second series to start tomorrow....


----------



## bjlokey (Jun 10, 2004)

Sunday will be a tough day with 36 back and 3 series to complete


----------



## Brevard Arndt (Jul 2, 2003)

AKB Dugan said:


> Im in SC, where was this held?


The trial is at Cooper-Black Recreational Area, west of Cheraw on US 1. There is a sign where you turn left at Juniper Jct, go about 6 or so miles another sign will direct you to the right place. It is a big place, do not hesitate to ask someone where the action is.


----------



## Bob Agnor (Nov 25, 2004)

So does anyone have to call backs, specifically # 39 Kargo from Fargo. Cell coverage must be spotty at Cheraw. The suspense is starting to get to me. Thanks for any help. Bob


----------



## Debthomas (Nov 11, 2004)

I was told 15 are back to the 4th. water marks. Don't have any numbers.


----------



## Gwen Pleasant (Jun 2, 2005)

Open callbacks to 4th:1,3,5,9,14,20,22,23,28,32,34,35,52,65,80

Amat. callbacks to 4th: 4,19,21,23,25,36,42,47,51


----------



## JBlack (Sep 17, 2003)

Congrats to Dave Wilson and Dragon on 2nd in the Q!


----------



## dixidawg (Jan 5, 2003)

I just talked to Lois Munroe.

She won the Qual with Mike Chitro's chessy, #25 Sugar Tree's Moose Pond Gunner SH. 

Way to go team Lois!!!!


----------



## DoubleHaul (Jul 22, 2008)

JBlack said:


> Congrats to Dave Wilson and Dragon on 2nd in the Q!


Any other news on the Q?


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

dixidawg said:


> I just talked to Lois Munroe.
> 
> She won the Qual with Mike Chitro's chessy, #25 Sugar Tree's Moose Pond Gunner SH.
> 
> Way to go team Lois!!!!


Congratulations, Lois.... !!!!  Well Done!!

Judy


----------



## David Barrow (Jun 14, 2005)

Amateur Finished, (partial results with poor phone service)

1st Place Dog # 25 -Jerald Kaphuis
2nd Place Dog #4 - Newt
3rd Place Dog Unknown- Handler Forest Faulkner
4th Place Dog Unknown- Handler- Elizabeth Dixon

I am not positive about this my phone service is sometimes scratchy at best. After talking to Steve, I am almost glad I was not there this weekend, I understand the weather today was pretty tough. Congratulations to all placements and finishers.

David


----------



## thunderdan (Oct 14, 2003)

David,

I agree. This past week is the week I am usually down in SC to train and run this trial. I did not and I am happy I was not there. The weather was miserable...


----------



## Gov (Nov 7, 2005)

Let's see..... I watch your dog run in the 37degree blowing rain and you're at the Flyers game. You win.


----------



## thunderdan (Oct 14, 2003)

I am partially glad I was not there because of the rain, although I demand a rain check on those oysters....I appreciate you watching JAG, I heard he ran a very nice trial..I do wish I was there to watch it .


----------



## thunderdan (Oct 14, 2003)

You know what water does to me, it makes me melt....


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Any Open results ?


----------



## sneaky (Apr 6, 2008)

Don't know the numbers but heard Alan Pleasant got 1st & 2nd and Al Arthur got 3rd & 4th.


----------



## Greg Seddon (Jan 7, 2005)

Jason E. said:


> Any Open results ?


1. Alan Pleasant
2. Alan Pleasant
3. Al Arthur #1 "Sadie"
4. Al Arthur #65 “Zoom”


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Congrats Greg


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

Congrats on Sadie Greg!


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

I know Al got a jam with Escalera's Black Explosion " Nitro " owner Aul


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Congratz Jason! David and Al as well!

Aaron*


----------



## thunderdan (Oct 14, 2003)

Ed Forry got the RJ with Coastal Midlife Drive Time.


----------



## Ragin Storm Retrievers (Jan 9, 2006)

Open Results

1st-#32 FC Dashwoods Second Chance- Charlie O/Don Eiler H/Alan Pleasant
2nd-#3 HRCH Dakota Country Majik MH- Dakota O/Bill Corbett H/Alan Pleasant 
1st Open Finish- Big Congrats
3rd-#1 Gates Smokey Mountain Treasure- Sadie O/Greg Seddon H/Al Arthur
4th- #65 FC-AFC Ebonstar Gotta Zoom- Zoom O/Burke Earley H/Al Arthur
RJam- #52 Coastal Midlife Drive Time- Jag O/Dan Lawler H/Ed Forry
Jam- #14 Ragin Eye Of The Storm- Cane O/Bobby Davidson H/Alan Pleasant
Jam- #20 Holland Cliffs Nicole's Time- Nikki O/Alvin Hatcher H/Alan Pleasant

There were 2 or 3 other Jams but I can't remember #'s or names. 

These judges and birdboys were in a pouring down rain with wind and just on the verge of snowing all day. Probably had 2 or 3 inches of rain between Friday afternoon and Sunday afternoon. Thank you for a good trial under some rough conditions all weekend.

A big congrats also to Black River Retrievers for the 1st, 2nd, and 2 Jams. Good way to start off the year.


----------



## Ragin Storm Retrievers (Jan 9, 2006)

Congrats also to Dave Wilson with his 2nd place in the Q with Dragon

3rd in the Q went to #17 Pleasant River Sea Duck- Eider O/Anne Marshall H/Alan Pleasant
Congrats to both


----------



## Juli H (Aug 27, 2007)

dixidawg said:


> I just talked to Lois Munroe.
> 
> She won the Qual with Mike Chitro's chessy, #25 Sugar Tree's Moose Pond Gunner SH.
> 
> Way to go team Lois!!!!


YEAH YEAH YEAH! GO BROWN DOGS!

Juli


----------

